# Bilder Zaskar Team Frame 2007



## hakki99 (13. April 2007)

Es gibt ja bereits einen 2006er Thread. 

Passend dazu hier das neue GT 2007 Team Frame. 
Bilder vom Frame könnt Ihr einfach über Rapidshare downloaden, einfach die Kostenlose Variante wählen. 

Bilder vom Aufbau kommen noch, vielleich schaffe ich es dieses WE schon.

(Download über Rapidshare , einfach die Kostenlose Variante wählen)
http://rapidshare.com/files/25748068/ZaskarTeam2007.zip.html





Gruß
hakki99


----------



## salzbrezel (13. April 2007)

Schön ist er!

Mach besser gleich vorm Aufbau Lackschutzfolie uns Unterrohr und an den Punkt, wo der Lenker ans Oberrohr schlägt. Sonst ärgert man sich gewaltig... 

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakki99 (13. April 2007)

Lackschutzfolie ist eine gute Idee ! 
Denke kann nicht schaden. 

Gibt es da mittlerweile irgendwie spezielle Folien ? 
Hatte noch nie ein gebraucht, deswegen meine Frage.
(Oder einfach eine normale Lackschutzfolie bei ATU besorgen ? )

Danke

EDIT: Hätte jetzt soeine genommen , bzw habe diese soeben gekauft.
Passgenau für den Rahmen.
http://www.lackprotect.de/300+M5309267f730.html


----------



## salzbrezel (13. April 2007)

Scheint gut zu sein!

Ist auf jeden Fall billiger als die von ATU, da gibt es nur welche von FolieTec, die kostet Ã¼ber 20â¬!

GruÃ...


----------



## hakki99 (17. April 2007)

Kann mir jemand vielleicht noch ein paar optische Tips bezüglich ein paar Parts geben ? Was sollte ich den Eurer Meinung nach montieren.

Vorbau und Sattelstütze werden von Thomson sein.
Wobei ich bei der Sattelstütze mich noch nicht zwichen der Elite und der Masterpiece entscheiden kann. 
(Den F99 Vorbau werde ich wegen der Optik nicht montieren, die Elite Sattelstütze könnte ich noch ein bisschen im Gewicht reduzieren)

Bräuchte noch ein paar Tips bezüglich 
- Lenker (Carbon / Alu ? )
- Sattel (sollte optisch gut passen aber auch "bequem" sein, Carbon/Lederm, ganz Carbon oder ganz Leder???)
- "Getränkehalter" / Carbon  
-  Empfehlenswertes Schloss für das Bike. Will es noch eine Weile haben...







(Was sagt Ihr ? Die Masterpiece oder die Elite ?)




(Vorbau wird dieser hier) 

Lenker dachte ich an diese hier:
Ritchey Carbon WCS (580mm) 




Race Face Next Carbon SL / Wobei die länge hier 600mm ist. Denke der ist mir nen Tick zu breit.




Den Syntace Duraflite Carbon gibt es leider nur in 25,4mm Klemmung soviel ich weiss. 




Den FSA K-Force Carbon gibt es auch nur in 600mm Länge soviel ich weiss.




Wenn Ihr ein paar Tips habt, bitte her damit. Die Parts sollen/müssen auch nicht unbedingt in Carbon sein. 

Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Möglichkeit mal einen Carbon/Ledersattel probezufahren. Diese schauen zwar gut aus, doch sind diese auch bequem mehr oder weniger ? 

Danke für Eure hilfe schon mal. Bike ist zu 60 % Aufgebaut. Denke am WE kann ich schon ein paar erste Bilder vom Aufbau posten.

Gruß
hakki99

EDIT:
Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Rahmen damit man(n) sich das alles besser vorstellen kann.


----------



## Muckelchen (17. April 2007)

Moin hakki,

ich kann Dir nur raten die Stellen wo die Züge am Rahmen lang laufen ab zu kleben.
Ich habe den 06er und nach der ersten Ausfahrt war der Lack bis auf den Grund runter - Leider  

Gruß Muckelchen


----------



## hakki99 (17. April 2007)

Du meinst jetzt speziell am Oberrohr da wo die Züge "frei" sind ? (also nicht ummantelt) ???

Ich habe ja wie ich oben bereits geschrieben habe bei Lackprotect die Scotchguard Bögen bestellt sowie auch bisschen was von der Rolle um den Rahmen abzukleben. (Zwar nicht komplett aber nur ein paar Stellen)

Viell. kannst du mir kurz nur sagen welche Stellen du genau meinst.

EDIT: Da du ja den 2006er schon länger hast, wo gibt es noch spezielle probleme beim Lack ? Unterrohr ist klar wird bei mir abgeklebt ? Aber sonst irgendwo noch ganz besondere "Probleme" ?


----------



## Muckelchen (17. April 2007)

Bei mir speziell am Steuerrohr, hinten an dem Übergang Oberrohr / Sitzstreben und am Oberrohr wo die Bremsleitung lang läuft.
Ich habe den Rahmen erst 6Wochen und er hat noch nicht wirklich viel gesehen.
Poste heute Abend mal Bilder.


----------



## alf2 (17. April 2007)

Whow, du gehts es aber edel an!

Sattelstütze: Masterpiece
Lenker: Syntace (muss es Oversize sein? dann Ritchey)
Sattel: Selle Italia SLC Carbonio (der SLK soll auch sehr bequem sein)
Flaschenhalter: den Tacx Tao finde ich ganz schick, gibts auch in Carbon, über die Funktion kann ich allerdings nix sagen

bin schon sehr gespannt auf deinen Aufbau!
Edit: was kommt denn sonst so drauf?


----------



## hakki99 (17. April 2007)

@Muckelchen

Danke für die Info ! Schaue mir die Stellen mal genauer an ! 

@all
Heute sind die klebe Protector Folien eingetroffen ! Poste Euch mal die Bilder wie das alles so ausschaut heute Abend.

@alf2 
Danke für deine mithilfe ! Werde mir auch deine vorgeschlagenen Teile genauer anschauen.

Geht bestimmt noch edler aber zuviel Geld möchte ich vorerst doch nicht reinstecken. Das Bike soll täglich ca. 45km bewegt werden (zur Arbeit und Heim). Denke dafür muss ich jetzt noch keine XTR "Anlage" o.ä. anbringen.

Aufjedenfall kommt habe eine komplette Shimano XT'06 Gruppe erstmal dran.  mit 180mm Disks.

Felgen habe ich hier welche von Mavic rumstehen. Bereifung.... natürlich erstmal Slicks druff  

Schaue mal wie sich das ganze erstmal verträgt, auch gewichtsmässig. 
Wenns mir zusagt dann werde ich nach und nach auf etwas anderes als XT umsteigen. (Bei XTR habe leider schon paar mal draufbezahlt, da mir ein paar Teilchen kaputt gegangen sind. War ärgerlich und teuer zugleich, mit der XT Gruppe hatte ich solche "aussetzer" noch nie - zuerst soll das Bike fahren und wenns mir gefällt wirds dann nach und nach aufgerüstet)

Achja, kommen noch die RaceFace Griffe mit Schraubenklemmen dran  




Steuersatzt ist der der von GT empfohlen wird.







EDIT: achja, um dann doch ein bisschen Gewicht zu sparen kommt hier eine leichte Manitou R7 Super LockOut 100mm hinzu. (Ersmal schauen wie sich diese verträgt und wie das Gewicht so sein wird - Aufrüsten kann ich dann immernoch. Erstmal aufbauen...)




Dachte zuerst an diese hier wegen der Farbe.




Vielleicht wirds dann eine Fox oder ähnliche. 
Falls Ihr hier Tipps habt, bitte nur zu !


----------



## daniel77 (17. April 2007)

Die R7 ist `ne gute Wahl, würde auch auf jeden Fall eine `06er nehmen mit den schwarzen Standrohren; Lenker Syntace Duraflite Carbon, Vorbau Syntace F99; Griffe Syntace Moto; Sattel Tune Speedneedle; Flaschenhalter Tune Wasserträger. 
Ich würde versuchen alle Anbauteile schwarz zu machen und den Rahmen als hervorstechenden blauen Farbtupfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (17. April 2007)

mal zum fahrradschloss...

die einzig halbwegs sichere alternative sind zwei unterschiedliche schlösser, mit unterschiedlichen schliesssystemen. es gibt heuer kein schloss/ schliesssystem dass nicht innerhalb von sekunden geknackt werden kann, egal wie teuer. trick ist - die diebe spezialisieren sich beim knack-werkzeug meisst auf ein system, zb den universal stift schlüssel für die tubular zylinder oder eben den bolzenschneider...


wenn du jetzt ein bügelschloss und ein drahtschloss mit zwei unterschiedlichen zylindern benutzt stehn sie meist dumm da....


----------



## Janikulus (17. April 2007)

ich weiss nicht wie die R7 ist, bin aber bei Leichtbaugabeln vorsichtig, ich hatte eine SID im Zaskar, die fand ich total labberich (bei 80kg), bin jetzt mit einer Reba und 300g mehr viel glücklicher.


----------



## daniel77 (17. April 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht wie die R7 ist, bin aber bei Leichtbaugabeln vorsichtig, ich hatte eine SID im Zaskar, die fand ich total labberich (bei 80kg), bin jetzt mit einer Reba und 300g mehr viel glücklicher.



Habe die Gabel an meinem Fully und finde sie subjektiv steifer als die Duke die ich an meinem Zaskar fahre, also labbrig wie `ne SID ist die R7 bestimmt nicht. Einzig die Verarbeitung ist Manitou-typisch im Detail.


----------



## hakki99 (17. April 2007)

Mit der R7 habe ich letzes Jahr ca. 1200 km gemacht. 
Kann sie aber nicht beurteilen ob sie nun steif ist oder nicht. 

Ich habe aufjedenfall ein gutes Gefühl gehabt, egal was/wo ich gefahren bin und sie hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. Deswegen verdient diese Gabel eine 2e Chance ;-)

Danke auch an die Vorposter für die Tips !!!! 

@danilel77
Das mit dem Syntace Vorbau / Lenker wollte ich zuerst auch so machen. 
Doch mein Kopf hat hier irgendwie NEIN zur Gewichtsreduzierung gesagt ! Thomson soll die Richtige Wahl sein.
Mit dem Thomson Vorbau kann ich leider aber keinen Syntace Lenker dranmachen da es diesen nur in 25.4mm gibt soviel ich weiss.

Gruß
hakki99

EDIT: Hier für die die es interessiert. Die Folie ist heute angekommen, einmal der Bogen und einmal Meterware. Insgesamt 32 EUR hat alles gekostet.


----------



## hakki99 (17. April 2007)

So Getränkehalter werden doch die von Tune !







Allerdings bin ich mir bei dem Sattel mehr als unschlüssig !
Der Tune Speedneedle Carbon mit seinen 109g schaut aufjedenfall sehr gut aus !
Aber wie schaut es hier mit dem Gemütlichen Fahren aus ? 
Wenn ich mir das so anschaue dann schmertzt mich jetzt schon mein A****  






Der Selle Italia SLC Carbonio schaut hier schon ein bisschen "weicher" aus. 





Der SLR schaut hier nochmal "angenehmer" aus.






Könnt Ihr das vielleicht bestätigen ? 
Ich möchte aufjedenfall keinen ULTRA Marathon Sattel. Wenn ich früh zur Arbeit flitze muss aufjedenfall gewährleistet sein dass ich mich auf meinen Bürostuhl gemütlich und ohne schmerzen setzten kann.

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das der SLR doch ein bisschen weicher ist als der SLC lt. Bildern ?
SLC wiegt um die 190g , SLR um die 220g. SLK um die 220g.

Hier der SLK


----------



## Kint (17. April 2007)

da schränkst du dich hier im gt forum etwas ein. vielleicht bemühst du das mal die ganz gemeinde zb hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=107

oder hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=86

oder hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=45

und erst SUchFUnktion bemühen sonst gibbet mecker von den meistermodds... 

zum sitzen auf ner nadel gibt diese zb das her:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272855&highlight=Speedneedle

nadel und masterpiece:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=268585&highlight=Speedneedle
nadel auf use:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267573&highlight=Speedneedle
haltbarkeit von alcantara bei der nadel:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269517&highlight=Speedneedle

sonst:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=263314&highlight=Speedneedle


usw....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakki99 (18. April 2007)

Guten Morgen Knit.

Natürlich hast du Recht wegen der Suche. Keine Frage. 
Muss gestehen habe mir jede Menge Threads bereits durchgelesen ausser die über Sattel. Ein bisschen kennen ich mich auch aus so ist es nicht.

Dachte vielleicht wäre die Frage hier mehr angebracht, da es speziell auch um die fertige Optik geht. 
In den jeweiligen Threads würde ich warcheinlich ein bisschen untergehen mit meiner Frage da ja nicht jeder den 07er GT-Frame dort kennt. 
Was allerdings Erfahrungen etc. zu meinen genannten Satteln angeht, stimmt, mit deinen Links bin ich besser beraten. 

Die Antworten der Leute hier reichen mir allerdings vollkommen.

Es soll zwar hier kein grosses GT-FRAME Aufbaupfojekt werden, doch denke ich ist es auch mal nett zu lesen wenn jemand seinen Aufbau Schritt für Schritt ein bisschen "dokumentiert". (Mit den dazugehörigen kleinen Fragen und Problemchen sage ich mal - Hätte ja auch einfach nur den fertigen Aufbau posten können - doch wäre das dann denke ich nicht so interessant für die Leser  )

Danke für deine Links nochmal, 
Gruß und guten Start in den Tag
hakki99


----------



## versus (18. April 2007)

moin hakki,

zu den tune wasserträgern. leichter gehts nimmer und schön sind die teile auch, ABER ich fahre sie am rennrad und wenn die flasche nicht ganz sauber ist (v.a. bei irgendwelchen iso-getränken) bekommt man sie kaum aus dem halter.
schätze mal beim mtb wird ausser dem versabberten inhalt noch mehr dreck dran kommen, wodurch sich die flaschen noch schlechter lösen.


----------



## GT-Man (18. April 2007)

hakki99 schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich mir bei dem Sattel mehr als unschlüssig !



Das wichtigste ist, dass Dein A... drauf passt!  Also erst Probefahrt und dann kaufen. 

Von dem Tune-Flaschenhalter würde ich persönlich abraten. Was soll das bringen? Das Zaskar ist nun wirklich kein Bike für Gewichtsfetischisten und da bringt der Tune-Flaschenhalter echt nix.


----------



## hakki99 (18. April 2007)

Das mit dem Sattel habe ich heute in der Mittagspause bereits ausprobiert. 
Ich konnte den SLK ohne Gel mal probesitzen. Gepasst hat der schon, habe ein paar Runden gedreht und naja, hier konnte ich nichts negatives feststellen.

Andere Sättel hatte er leider nicht ausser den SLK. 

Der Händler meinte das die anderen Teile (sprich Carbon und leichtes Gewicht) doch eher für "Rennzwecke" besser geeignet sind als für eine "lockere" Tour mal. 

Ich brauche einen "allroundsattel". Denke werde mir den SLK schnappen.
Die ganzen Threads habe ich mir auch schon durchgelesen, und auch diese Problemchen mit dem SLK bezüglich der Rille die sich dann nach dem anbringen zusammenzieht etc.
Der Speedneedle ist schon hammer, keine Frage. Doch ich bin mir wirklich unschlüssig, da hier manche von diesem schwärmen wie "gemütlich" dieser doch auch ist. Ich kann mir das einfach bei dieser Steifigkeit nicht vorstellen.

Und zu den Tune Haltern habe ich auch die diversen Problemchen durchgeschaut. Muss hier noch überlegen was ich hier mache. Die Flasche möchte ich schon noch bei einer Bergauffart rausnehmen können. Extra runtersteigen ??? Hans Rey würede sagen ---> NO Way !!!


----------



## Kint (18. April 2007)

hakki99 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Knit.


stricke nicht... 




hakki99 schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du Recht wegen der Suche. Keine Frage.
> Muss gestehen habe mir jede Menge Threads bereits durchgelesen ausser die über Sattel. Ein bisschen kennen ich mich auch aus so ist es nicht.
> 
> Dachte vielleicht wäre die Frage hier mehr angebracht, da es speziell auch um die fertige Optik geht.



sättel sind zum fahren da. da kommts wohl ehernicht auf die optik an. 

in diesem sinne denke ich einfach nur - wenn du die zwar relativ große gtgemeinde fragst schränkst du dich unnötig bei der entscheidung ein...


----------



## daniel77 (18. April 2007)

Falls es doch die tune Wasserträger werden, schau mal hier ins Tour-Forum ( http://forum.tour-magazin.de ) dort werden im Gebrauchtmarkt öfters mal welche zum Schleuderpreis verkauft.

Wenn nicht dann schau Dir auch mal die Specialized Rib Cage Pro an.


----------



## hakki99 (19. April 2007)

@KINT

Buschtaben vertauscht , sorry. Du machst auch nicht den Eindruck als würdest du stricken   Danke für deine Tips hier!

@all
Den Tune Wasserspender gibt es doch sowohl in den Rennrad Version und auch in der MTB Version soviel ich weiss ?

Ich kriege zwei MTB "Versionen" günstig. Werde sie mal dranschrauen und ausprobieren. Wenn die Flaschen nicht rausgehen werde ich mir etwas anderes überlegen. 

PS: Der Thomson Vorbau ist heute angekommen. Edles Teilchen. Habe ihn in der 100mm Version gekauft. Mit meinen 178cm Grösse möchte ich doch nicht zu sehr über dem Oberrohr hängen  

@Daniel77
danke für den Link!

PPS: Ich hoffe es stört hier keinen wenn ich hier immer ein paar Bilder online stelle.

Der Vorbau ist endlich da  / Jetzt ist mir erst eingefallen das dieser einen 0 Grad Winkel hat.
Gibts auch noch in der 10 Grad Winkel Version. Mal schauen sollte aber dennoch passen.

Masterpiece Sattelstütze wird 330mm lang, nur zur Info. (Hoffe hier auch das ich mich nicht vermessen habe...wird schon)


----------



## hakki99 (21. April 2007)

So dauert noch ein bisschen mit dem Aufbau.
Habe mich mal doch für einen anderen Sattel entschieden als die oben genannten.

Wird dieser hier. Der hat mir bei einer Sitzprobe am besten gepasst.


----------



## Kint (22. April 2007)

hakki99 schrieb:


> So dauert noch ein bisschen mit dem Aufbau.


macht ja nix - habe zwei jahre fürs letzte gt gebraucht .... 


hakki99 schrieb:


> Habe mich mal doch für einen anderen Sattel entschieden als die oben genannten.


überraschung !


hakki99 schrieb:


> Wird dieser hier. Der hat mir bei einer Sitzprobe am besten gepasst.


 das ist das wichtigste .... 

ferner: ich mag carbon nicht -  
und magst du mal nen kurzen abriss gebeen was der unterschied zwischen masterpiece und elite bei thomson ist ? 
und ein erfahrungsbericht der folie würde mich sehr begeistern....
und wenn du brauchst ich habe hier noch nen test eine trhomson stütze rumfahren....tenor war aber sehr gut. hat in nemguten test sehr lange durchgehalten und ich mein vor allem mit masshaltigkeit gepunktet !


----------



## hakki99 (23. April 2007)

Hi Kint, 

werde alles hier Berichten. Die Sattelstütze kommt diese Woche denke ich. Einen Vergleich zu der Elite kann ich nicht liefern da ich die Elite nicht gefahren habe. 
Aufjedenfall werde ich auf die Verarbeitung mal eingehen und auch auf deine anderen angefragten Punkte.

Getränkehalter werden jetzt zwei von TUNE sein. Ich probiere die doch mal aus...

Der Sattel ist keine Überraschung, habe bereits viel positives über diesen gehört und auch gelesen. (Zumindest kann dieser nicht so "leicht" brechen wie der SLK ....und ist auch leichter)

Brauche jetzt aber trotzdem nochmal ein letzen Tip bezüglich des Lenkers !
Kann mich hier einfach nicht entscheiden. 

Mittlerweile sind es nur noch zwei Kandidaten.
Diese Hier ! Was meint Ihr , ich schaue hier jetzt auch wieder extra ein bisschen auf die Optik (zum Rahmen passend etc.)

Ritchey:
* Optik ist eher zurückhaltend , leichter als der FSA. 580mm,
WC-Streiffen passen zum WC Logo auf dem Rahmen.





FSA K-Force.
* etwas schwerer als Ritchey, dafür aber 600mm Länge, für mich passt dieser Lenker sehr gut dafür zum Sattel von den Fraben her (Rot / Weiss).
Passt dieser aber zum Rahmen ? 





So hier habe ich echt noch keinen Plan und kann mich nicht entscheiden. Es muss wegen dem Thomson Vorbau ein OS Lenker sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. April 2007)

Keiner der beiden gezeigten Lenker, würde  eher einen Race Face Carbon Next SL nehmen 110g bei Oversize-Klemmung und kostet 102 bei www.tnc-hamburg.de


----------



## hakki99 (23. April 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Keiner der beiden gezeigten Lenker, würde  eher einen Race Face Carbon Next SL nehmen 110g bei Oversize-Klemmung und kostet 102 bei www.tnc-hamburg.de



Dien Lenker habe ich hier bereits auch im Fred aufgeführt. 
Leider ist der nur 560mm breit was mir persönlich zu kurz ist da es sich dann doch eher "wackelig" fährt.

Aber den Race Face NEXT XC CARBON MTB LENKER  nicht in der SL Version werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen.

Den Richtey WCS Carbon könnte ich für milde 70 EUR bekommen...

Gruß
hakki99


----------



## SplashingKrusty (23. April 2007)

Also ich finde den FSA und den Race Face besser....Besonders seit der Ritchey den Test in der "bike" nicht überstanden hat....also ich hätte da kein Vertrauen mehr....


----------



## daniel77 (23. April 2007)

Ein kleiner Nachteil des RF ist aber noch daß er mit Barends gefahren nach vorne keine Verdrehsteifigkeit aufweißt, d.h. zieht man beim fahren stark an den vorderen Enden der Barends verdreht sich der Lenker, so gesehen bei einem Kollegen letztes WE beim Kellerwald-Marathon.


----------



## hakki99 (24. April 2007)

Fahre ohne Barends ;-)
Aber danke für den Hinweis.

Habe jetzt doch den RF NEXT XC CARBON genommen. Nicht den SL. 
Der passt zu den Griffen die ich hier habe, und da ich vielleicht später RF Kurbel etc. einbauen werde (mal sehen).....passt es. 

Ritchey ist irgendwie doch nicht so mein Fall. RF schaut schon ein bisschen "unspektakulärer" aus. So wie ich es dann doch eben haben möchte.


----------



## hakki99 (7. Mai 2007)

Habe Euch ein bisschen warten lassen , sorry die Arbeit hat meinen Zeitplan ein bisschen durcheinandergewürfelt. 

Nur eins, es ist -> FERTIG  

Bilder habe ich noch nicht machen können, folgen aber viell. schon morgen ,meine Cam hat den Geist aufgegeben.

Persönlicher optischer Eindruck vorab -> auffallend. 
Musste gestern eine kleinere Zugfahrt unternehmen, und kam mir mega beobachtet vor. Das mag ich eig. gar nicht und bin es auch nicht so gewohnt. (Vielleicht nehme ich das jetzt anders wahr , doch ich merke auch an jeder Kreuzung/City das die Leute schauen  - dabei ist es ja kein Überbike - )

Habe bereits ca. 60 km drehen können und es fährt sich soweit sehr gut. Vielleicht werde ich einen kürzeren Vorbau nehmen. 

Mein A**** tut mir aufjedenfall durch den neuen Sattel erstmals gescheit weh, denke wird sich aber einpendeln in laufe der Woche. (zumindest keine weiteren Probleme an den weiteren "wichtigeren" Stellen.)

Der Lack ist wirklich nicht der beste (in Bezug auf haltbarkeit, soweit ich das beruteilen bzw. sehen kann) aber in der Sonne kommt er richtig gut zur Geltug, wie ich auch oben schon angedeutet habe. Die meisten kritischen Stellen habe ich abgeklebt so gut es geht. Unterrohr, Steuerrohr und das obere Rohr auch noch. (Hier habe ich nicht 100% gearbeitet, aber ich glaube ein 100% Auftragen der längeren Klebestreiffen ist nicht möglich -  D.h. hier und da leichte Blasenbildung - wobei diese zu verschmerzen sind. Folie ist super transparent, nur in der Sonne leicht sichtbar wenn man genauer hinschaut)

Mehr schreibe ich wenn ich die Bilder gepostet habe.

Gruß
hakki99

PS: Bei 1,78 cm Körpergrösse und ca. 73-75 Kg (natürlich reine Muskelmasse ;-) ) passt mir der Rahmen gut. Rahmengrösse ist M denke grösser hätte er nicht sein drüfen.

PPS: Die Tune Flaschenhalter bzw. die Flasche selber geben dem Bike irgendwie eine andere Note. Die Flasche mit den Gelben Farben passt sehr gut zu dem Rahmen der ja auch einige Gelbe "farbflecken" aufweist. 
Habe hier allerdings gleich zwei Tune Flaschenhalter bestellt, der eine funktioniert zum Glück tadellos, d.h. die Flasche lässt sich ohne weitere Probleme rausziehen, hackelt aber auch manchmal ein bisschen. Der zweite funktioniert so wie hier auch im Forum manche schreiben -> Am besten absteigen und mit beiden Händen dran ziehen ;-) Überlege noch ob ich den zweiten dranmache für Touren oder nur einen dranlasse.


----------



## alf2 (7. Mai 2007)

Beeil dich mit den Fotos! 

bin schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## zwinki86 (15. Mai 2007)

wo bleiben denn nun die fotos???


----------



## hakki99 (16. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute, bittr mich nicht steinigen !!! 

Bin Geschäftlich unterwegs, morgen werde ich tagsüber die Fotos hochladen.
Eine neue Cam habe ich bereits auch parat. 

Also noch ein bisschen gedulden Bitte. Die letzen Tage war eh ein Sauwetter, da wären
die Fotos nichts geworden ;-)

Für das längere warten machen ich ein paar Fotos mehr für Euch !!!

Gruß
hakki99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakki99 (19. Mai 2007)

So bitteschön, hier die Bilder wie versprochen. Gestern war schönes Wetter, perfekt zum Bilder knipsen.

So wie es da steht, ohne Trinkflasche komme ich auf ca. 11,4 kg / Rahmengrösse M wie gesagt. 

Falls Ihr noch "optische" Tips habt, immerher damit. Überlege viell schwarze RaceFace Kurbeln dranzumachen. Erstmals wird es so gefahren. 

Fragen beantworte ich auch gerne.

Hier der Link: (ca. 50 Bilder)
http://rapidshare.com/files/32160501/GTZaskar2007.zip.html
























Gruß hakki99


----------



## daniel77 (19. Mai 2007)

hakki99 schrieb:


> Falls Ihr noch "optische" Tips habt, immerher damit.



"Race Face"-Sticker von der Gabel entfernen!!!!! Ist doch kein Werbeträger so `ne Federgabel. 
Ansonsten sehr gelungen, obwohl ich bei den Anbauteilen bei den Race Face geblieben wäre.

Ist die Gabel 100mm? Ich habe meine 100er R7 wieder aus meinem Zaskar rausgemacht und in mein Speci eingebaut, war mir von der Einbauhöhe viel zu hoch (kippelnde Lenkung).
Wieviel Druck fährst Du in der Gabel bei welchem Fahrergewicht?


----------



## alf2 (19. Mai 2007)

Whow!  
Dein Rad ist wirklich gelungen! Gratuliere!

Abgesehen mal vom Spacerturm (den ich gut nachvollziehen kann) sieht es wirklich perfekt aus.

Viel Spass damit!

Ps: der Hinterbau sieht etwas eng aus. Was kriegt man denn da für einen Reifen rein?


----------



## Kruko (19. Mai 2007)

Hy,

ist wirklich schick geworden. Ist der Beweis, dass das Zaskar immer noch ein herrlicher Rahmen ist Aber bei den Stickern an der Gabel gebe ich Daniel recht. Das muss doch nicht sein oder schämst Du Dich


----------



## hakki99 (21. Mai 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> "
> Ist die Gabel 100mm? Ich habe meine 100er R7 wieder aus meinem Zaskar rausgemacht und in mein Speci eingebaut, war mir von der Einbauhöhe viel zu hoch (kippelnde Lenkung).
> Wieviel Druck fährst Du in der Gabel bei welchem Fahrergewicht?



Gabel ist eine 100er R7. Bis jetzt habe ich nichts negatives Feststellen können. Werde die Woche mal ein paar Trails in Angriff nehmen und schaeuen wie sich diese dort verhält. 
Den Druck habe ich vor paar Tagen auf mein Kampfgewicht (73kg) einstellen lassen. Leider habe ich nicht drauf geachtet vievle es genau sind ! Beim nächsten Bikeshopbesuch lasse ich mir mal den Wert geben.

@alf2
Ja...soeinen schönen Spacerturm hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. Hat was  (Zum Glück hatte ich noch ein paar von denen in der Garage rumliegen)

Der Hinterbau schaut nur auf den Bildern so eng aus. Die Bereifung ist 26x2,0. Dickere "Schlappen" passen definitiv.

@ALL 
Aufkleber kommen ab !  (Schämen tue ich mich da eher nicht, habe noch einen zweiten RF Aufkleber mit dem Lenker erhalten, könnte den ja noch auf die andere Seite dranmachen......nönö lieber nicht...Mache die Gabel komplett black !)


----------



## hakki99 (19. September 2007)

Ich habe mich entschieden das bike leider leider zu verkaufen :-// Heul !!!  
Das Herz schmerzt aber ich habe einfach keine Zeit mehr fürs Biken.

(Link zum Bikemarkt habe ich entfernt, möchte nicht gegen die Forenregeln hier verstossen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

